# CPC-A jobs in Québec canada



## mariamt

Hi,is there any jobs available for CPc medical coding in Quebec Canada. I have experience in ICD 10cm  Hospital ,outpatient and physician charts.


----------



## rbandaru

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

How are you doing. Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.


----------



## Alkachoat

rbandaru said:


> *Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> How are you doing. Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.
> 
> Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.
> 
> Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Joseph Sinclair
> Coding Solutions Specialist
> email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
> www.amshealth.


Hello

I am CPC certified from AAPC. I have 3yrs experience in pain management and Outpatient  E/M. Is there any job available in Quebec Canada. If there is any, please share. I'll be highly grateful. 

Thank you.


----------

